# Hardelot



## The laird (Jul 2, 2018)

Stopped here for some breakfast and another very very hot day. Had a piriton as I’ve had the hay ho fever .


----------



## Nabsim (Jul 2, 2018)

You staying in France Gordon, bit off the beaten track over there?


----------



## The laird (Jul 2, 2018)

Over here for a few weeks


----------



## Robmac (Jul 2, 2018)

Have a great holiday Gordon.

By the way, just polished off a plateful of bacon, SBP and SWP. :tongue:


----------



## Nabsim (Jul 2, 2018)

I have never gone over that side up the top end, always either gone West or South so keep posting locations I can check


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jul 2, 2018)

Robmac said:


> Have a great holiday Gordon.
> 
> By the way, just polished off a plateful of bacon, *SBP* and *SWP*. :tongue:




Is this some sort of code for all the hard drugs those WC scotsmen seem to like, Rob? 

Well, at least I *think* they like them. They always sound as if they've taking plenty, can barely understand a word they type sometimes....

 :lol-049::rolleyes2:  :lol-061: :wave:


----------



## The laird (Jul 2, 2018)

Robmac said:


> Have a great holiday Gordon.
> 
> By the way, just polished off a plateful of bacon, SBP and SWP. :tongue:



Keep taking the sbp cannae  whack it rob


----------



## Polar Bear (Jul 2, 2018)

Robmac said:


> Have a great holiday Gordon.
> 
> By the way, just polished off a plateful of bacon, SBP and SWP. :tongue:



Bacon, Spontaneous bacterial peritonitis and Socialist Workers Party seems to me to be a bit harsh for breakfast?


----------



## The laird (Jul 2, 2018)

We are now at. A new location large gin n tonic and b lemons,heat is incredible ( not complaining) just saying crotoy nice place will search after tea maybe when cooler ,aires is huge 7 euro per night,2euro for services


----------



## The laird (Jul 2, 2018)

*All quiet here*

Hey guys ,no probs like runnach ,were totally chilled ,far out man ,either that or this bl- - dy gins kicked in 
I’m so happy


----------



## The laird (Jul 2, 2018)

Wonder what would happen if we lit a fire pitt:lol-049:
Theyd say mad English that’s ok I’m a jock


----------



## Nabsim (Jul 2, 2018)

The laird said:


> Wonder what would happen if we lit a fire pitt:lol-049:
> Theyd say mad English that’s ok I’m a jock



Oi you, no getting us a bad name I dont want kicking out next year


----------



## The laird (Jul 2, 2018)

I will leave that to short er-e terry aka runnach ,but he’s dual passport wonder how that works cause he is scared shi-less o b :drive:


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jul 2, 2018)

The laird said:


> We are now at. A new location large gin n tonic and b lemons,heat is incredible ( not complaining) just saying crotoy nice place will search after tea maybe when cooler ,aires is huge 7 euro per night,2euro for services




Has the old chap in a white van arrived yet selling wine  ? 

He did a roaring trade last time we was there and had to go away and restock the van before selling that lot as well     :cheers:


----------



## The laird (Jul 2, 2018)

Wooie1958 said:


> Has the old chap in a white van arrived yet selling wine  ?
> 
> He did a roaring trade last time we was there and had to go away and restock the van before selling that lot as well     :cheers:



No yet but had the guy on his bike selling garlic


----------

